# How to price Salting?



## cplow

What do you charge just to salt no plowing?


----------



## mtnbktrek

cplow;1682230 said:


> What do you charge just to salt no plowing?


Regardless if it's from '05 - we charge the hourly truck rate and then add the salt charge we measure by the yard.


----------



## cplow

so how much salt do you think I would need for a parking lot of about 4800 square yards?


----------



## penniesfrmhvn

Its probably not the right way for a lot of people but I just look at a parking lot and say to myself, I will use half a hopper. so if it cost me 100 dollars to fill half a hopper im going to charge 200 to fill it and spread it. Where I make my money is on small jobs for 50 bucks a wack. I can fill my hopper for 200 and salt like 20 to 25 small yards for 50 bucks a drive. I do have some big accounts, but im just keeping them happy so I have the landscaping for the spring.


----------



## cj7plowing

that is about an acre correct? I would put down a 700 to 1000 pounds depending on the type of storm and temp.

that is a $250 to $300 spread here in NJ

salt is $120 a ton here


----------



## Antlerart06

penniesfrmhvn;1686012 said:


> Its probably not the right way for a lot of people but I just look at a parking lot and say to myself, I will use half a hopper. so if it cost me 100 dollars to fill half a hopper im going to charge 200 to fill it and spread it. Where I make my money is on small jobs for 50 bucks a wack. I can fill my hopper for 200 and salt like 20 to 25 small yards for 50 bucks a drive. I do have some big accounts, but im just keeping them happy so I have the landscaping for the spring.


You have a eye like I do

a load of salt will do many small lots turn that 200 load and clear 700-800

That's why I rather see more ice then snow more money in less time


----------



## Antlerart06

cplow;1685746 said:


> so how much salt do you think I would need for a parking lot of about 4800 square yards?


$60 that's if you have a v box and have bulk


----------



## SnowGuy73

cj7plowing;1687465 said:


> that is about an acre correct? I would put down a 700 to 1000 pounds depending on the type of storm and temp.
> 
> that is a $250 to $300 spread here in NJ
> 
> salt is $120 a ton here


Right on. Here salt is about $75 a ton and clearlane is about $85 a ton.


----------



## cplow

Unfortunately I spread by the 50lb bag and it runs me about $8 a bag


----------



## rbljack

im following this one too. I have an acre lot where they asked me to spread salt during our last ice storm. 

From my searching and reading ( I have very little practical experience which is why I subscribed...LOL), an acre should take somewhere between 500 and 1000 pounds (or more) depending on who you talk to or read online. Numbers vary greatly for that, and it depends on the conditions of the storm, snow, ice, etc....

It also seems that most who are using bags would charge 2 to 3 times the cost of each bag. So if I understand what they are saying, lets assume that acre lot will get 10 fifty pound bags of salt (500 pounds). If the bags cost 8 bucks each, that's 80 times two or three...so I think they would charge 160 to 240 bucks for that job. Again, this is all based on numerous searches I've done on this site over the last few weeks. For those with more experience, am I close on my numbers? If not, by all means call me out because I'm just learning, and want to be able to make money at this.

And this 500 pound example for the acre lot is on the low side for the amount of salt needed from what im reading on here. My thoughts are to split the difference and use 750 pounds, (15 bags @ 8 bucks each, and multiply times TWO because of the size of the lot if its a commercial area) for a total of 240 bucks. I should also mention that I would try to locate bulk salt which would increase the profit margin over bags.


----------



## pressedun

cplow;1685746 said:


> so how much salt do you think I would need for a parking lot of about 4800 square yards?


General consensus I believe is around 20 pounds per 1000 sq ft, I'm usually well under that but it all depends on the type of snow, temps, ice and such. Figure on about 600-900 pounds per time.

Bag salt is so incredibly uneconomical it's not even funny, I have no idea how anyone can make money using bagged salt not to mention a waste of time.


----------



## PALS Landscapin

I charge $275 a ton.


----------



## MBB

Some of us do not have the luxury of being able to use bulk salt, either because of equipment and/or storage faculties. Personally I have to use the bagged stuff and it does put one at a disadvantage somewhat- then again I have seen some of the billing from bulk guys that magically make one fill spread an area that requires several fills and bill at the several fill rate.
Due to the ( contrived ?) salt shortage in my area prices are jumping up at a alarming rate. It was bad enough last year now it is worse with product being almost double cost wise. At least fuel is down a bit.


----------



## andersman02

Salt rate of roughly 500-1000 lbs/acre. We use treated stuff so its usually around 500lbs. Typically use the 3x rule. Salt applied = 3x cost of salt. We get I think our treated was 110/ton so $330/ ton applied roughly. Some people do per ton used but with using bulk and invoicing its easier just doing a per service and averaging how much salk you use.


----------



## woody617

I was always told to double the price of what the cost is too you . That is going off retail prices as well not whole sale prices .


----------



## TB Grass

salt is $110 ton here
last year in the shortage it was $226ton if you could even find it


----------



## mjk1968

When I initially did research as the rest of you 750-1000 lbs of salt per acre was the typical answer. In addition the top 2 customer complaints I heard in signing up new clients was excessive salt from their previous service provider and inconsistency in coverage of salt i.e. "you can sure see where the truck drove through my lot". Therefore, the salt rate that has been working for me with great results and no complaints of excessive salt is 230 lbs of salt per acre. In addition, I use salt push spreaders as most of my lots are small, under 1 acre and my coverage is consistent. I agree it is slower but customer satisfaction and retention are more important than a job done 15 minutes faster. As for pricing, I am getting $150 per acre and my salt costs are under $25, so I have no complaints and see no reason to increase my costs in equipment and bulk storage just to have the ability to buy salt cheaper. The ROI just isn't there for me.


----------



## thelettuceman

Good info MJK. Welcome to plowsite


----------



## JimMarshall

andersman02;1916301 said:


> Salt rate of roughly 500-1000 lbs/acre. We use treated stuff so its usually around 500lbs. Typically use the 3x rule. Salt applied = 3x cost of salt. We get I think our treated was 110/ton so $330/ ton applied roughly. Some people do per ton used but with using bulk and invoicing its easier just doing a per service and averaging how much salk you use.


This! I don't know how you guys would do it, charging per ton applied for salt.


----------



## mtnbktrek

JimMarshall;1943904 said:


> This! I don't know how you guys would do it, charging per ton applied for salt.


It's crazy - we put a ton in the truck then spread it then ! We bill


----------



## JimMarshall

How do you keep track of it? Just one more thing I'd have to do paperwork on. 

I figure up what my average salt usage would be and base my price off of that. Always the same charge when I salt. When it's 20 degrees and I'm dealing with hard pack I profit $. When it's 33 and I'm burning off 1/10 of an inch, I make $$$$$. Average over the season I profit $$$.


----------



## mtnbktrek

JimMarshall;1944244 said:


> How do you keep track of it? Just one more thing I'd have to do paperwork on.
> 
> I figure up what my average salt usage would be and base my price off of that. Always the same charge when I salt. When it's 20 degrees and I'm dealing with hard pack I profit $. When it's 33 and I'm burning off 1/10 of an inch, I make $$$$$. Average over the season I profit $$$.


If I'm selling it for $240 a ton im gunna get $240a ton regardless of the temp. I don't see how this would add to paperwork.


----------



## JimMarshall

mtnbktrek;1944312 said:


> If I'm selling it for $240 a ton im gunna get $240a ton regardless of the temp. I don't see how this would add to paperwork.


How do you keep track of how much you're using at each place each day?


----------



## mtnbktrek

JimMarshall;1944497 said:


> How do you keep track of how much you're using at each place each day?[/QUOTE
> 
> i keep legal pad in truck and just note it w hash marks (||||\) if lots are under an acre its flat salt rate if you need more/less it is so small who cares. Weights and measures are not going to bust yA if you are off a bit - it gets u close enough to be fair measuring w skid steer bucket


----------



## JimMarshall

How many places do you service like that?


----------



## mtnbktrek

JimMarshall;1945845 said:


> How many places do you service like that?


1big plaza 20+ acres 1med like 7acres
A few 2lane roads prob a Mile n half total
A few banks ,hotels , office buildings


----------



## JimMarshall

I don't think it would work for me, keeping track every day at 60 some properties with 3 trucks...... But if it works for you more power to ya!


----------



## mtnbktrek

JimMarshall;1945966 said:


> I don't think it would work for me, keeping track every day at 60 some properties with 3 trucks...... But if it works for you more power to ya!


Yeah that'd b tuff w 60 properties- I like a few larger lots so we r not running like mad. We run 2 mason dumps w undergate spreaders n a 10 ton under gate if we need to. We have hard nuff time finding good guys for our lots I'd hate to set up 60


----------



## V_Scapes

Agreed on everything. I get bagged rock for about 5.15 a bag, applied is $28 per bag. Bagged salt isnt a waste of time, i also dont have the means yet to run bulk but i want to soon. I make a ton of money on salt, i wish it was all i did in the winter.


----------



## leigh

I don't think it's even legal to charge by ton unless you have a state certified scale.Maybe by yard,billing by weight makes no sense to me,it's like paying a painter by the gallon lol


----------



## KL3540

leigh;1949935 said:


> I don't think it's even legal to charge by ton unless you have a state certified scale.Maybe by yard,billing by weight makes no sense to me,it's like paying a painter by the gallon lol


LMAO, I love analogies ...


----------



## JimMarshall

leigh;1949935 said:


> I don't think it's even legal to charge by ton unless you have a state certified scale.Maybe by yard,billing by weight makes no sense to me,it's like paying a painter by the gallon lol


PADOT pays their paving contractors by the ton. Then they have to pay an engineering intern to walk with the crew with a calculator and measuring wheel to make sure they are putting it down to spec.


----------



## leigh

JimMarshall;1950735 said:


> PADOT pays their paving contractors by the ton. Then they have to pay an engineering intern to walk with the crew with a calculator and measuring wheel to make sure they are putting it down to spec.


I do paving and the asphalt is picked up at the plant and is weighed as loaded by specific "drops" anywhere from 2 tons or more depending on the plant.Not really the same as guessing how many pounds of salt is being applied,unless you are using bagged.It's all good though, to each there own!.I just charge by application,simple.


----------



## JimMarshall

leigh;1950950 said:


> I do paving and the asphalt is picked up at the plant and is weighed as loaded by specific "drops" anywhere from 2 tons or more depending on the plant.Not really the same as guessing how many pounds of salt is being applied,unless you are using bagged.It's all good though, to each there own!.I just charge by application,simple.


I was basing that on the premise that when you pave by the ton, or paint by the gallon, or salt by the ton, it leaves you open to waste material so you can make more $$$$.


----------



## leigh

JimMarshall;1950965 said:


> I was basing that on the premise that when you pave by the ton, or paint by the gallon, or salt by the ton, it leaves you open to waste material so you can make more $$$$.


Gotcha. I know many paving contractors that won't show tickets to clients,they want to use less material because of the low bid mentality of paving business.Sort of like the snow business!


----------

